# something about sunlight...



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

man, THAT IS THE TRUTH
the ugliest cherry shrimp i had got put in a little container with some frogbit and amazonia
it sits in the sun for 12 hours a day, and recieves a water change per moth
It is my most beautiful cherry shrimp.... who woulda thought


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

Nothing better than when a tank hits its' few hours of direct sunlight, the plants and shrimp just pop!


----------



## sillysoup (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. i am honestly surprised. Never thought i'd be jealous of a little shrimpy guy like that.

Love shadows though! they have such aesthetic quality.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah.. Sunlight!
200+ watts per gal and free dappling.
Pearling with no CO2, UV skimming.
Best lighting I never bought!

No wonder the shrimp is glowing.
That ivy looking stuff looks cool as well.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love shooting my tanks when the sun is hitting them. Fish too look better in sunlight too. Nice shots.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all, I just can't wait for Spring. Bumping with more sunlit cellphone pics...


----------

